# New, used, or keep what I have?



## Best Sidelifter (Nov 22, 2019)

*Buy The Truck If You Can Afford It*

I say go ahead and buy the new truck. In my humble opinion, Dodge is the best full-size truck around. And, if a 2500 will do the trick for you and will haul all your gear, snatch it up. $500 dollars per month is worth the peace of mind you'll have, knowing you're going to make it to the job site every time. 

I once believed in the Power of the Power Stroke, but having seen so many engines succumb to fuel rail, and fuel injector issues, I became a Cummins man. 

Best Sidelifter


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Good advice and perspectives by all, thanks gents. 

I wound up getting the new Dodge 2500 6.4 HEMI. Base model. Not sure what the deal was, but the online price was $30k. I went in and showed the sales guy my phone and said I wanted to see that truck, and he seemed surprised and said he hadn’t seen it at that price. From what I was told, was some screw up on the website, was supposed to be $36k. But they honored the $30k plus a couple add-ons that had been done (tinted windows and some gas in the tires that keeps the pressure consistent (first I’d heard of this). Out the door with spray in liner and nerf bars and 100k mile bumper to bumper warranty for $34k. 

Any good ideas on other add-ons or customization? I’m ordering a toolbox, headache rack, and bed and tailgate guards. I think I also want to get a leveling kit (never liked the way the front is lower). 

First pic is screen shot of original ad and price, second one is same truck the next morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I get the whole debate on whether an older truck affects your business. Probably depends on exactly what you do, who your customers are, what’s normal in your region, etc. Seems like a subcontractor or trades-person having an older and well used truck wouldn’t bother anyone, after all guys are working out of it each day. At least, as long as it was reasonably clean and functioning properly. And I’ve done pretty well for a long time with a used truck that was clean and well kept.

That said, I have frequently found myself noticing that my truck was the oldest on the job, surrounded by shiny new loaded 4x4’s and such. That doesn’t really bother me from an ego standpoint, but as a general contractor who deals with homeowners on some higher end remodels and additions and new construction, I did consider that perhaps having something at least new and shiny might make that first impression a little more positive. I’m not into jacked up 4x4’s, or light bars, or all the customizing that guys do, I’m pretty happy with the fairly plain one I got, and plan to drive it for several years. 

I also liked the idea of knowing that I shouldn’t have any downtime from putting it in the shop for quite awhile, and no unexpected maintenance costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bearded Wonder said:


> Good advice and perspectives by all, thanks gents.
> 
> I wound up getting the new Dodge 2500 6.4 HEMI. Base model. Not sure what the deal was, but the online price was $30k. I went in and showed the sales guy my phone and said I wanted to see that truck, and he seemed surprised and said he hadn’t seen it at that price. From what I was told, was some screw up on the website, was supposed to be $36k. But they honored the $30k plus a couple add-ons that had been done (tinted windows and some gas in the tires that keeps the pressure consistent (first I’d heard of this). Out the door with spray in liner and nerf bars and 100k mile bumper to bumper warranty for $34k.
> 
> ...


Nice ride, brother


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm with Warren on the trucks - its isnt necessary to have new. Just well kept and professional. 

I have plenty of experience selling construction, remodels, repairs, decks, second story additions, industrial projects, from normal 3 bed/2 bath houses to 2 million+ custom homes and commercial projects. 5k remodels and 7 figure remodels. Boat docks etc...

Have sold in everything from my wifes SUV and even my mom's Navigator a few years ago for a thread on here, same thread I sold a project in our beater spare at that time, to my new F 250s of late. 

If you can sell you can sell. If you cant what you drive ain't gonna get it done


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Joasis said:


> I actually think when I see the fancy graphic wrapped vehicles that they will indeed be the pirates. More and more wraps all the time. My is plain white.


We started logo'ing ours this year. My brothers wife works in our office and talked us into it when we decided to build the office building. I figured it would be good in some of the nicer neighborhoods we work in you cant put a sign up if it's not a new build. Now they see who's doing it for sure when the trucks are there 

Since we logo'd everyone says yall have so many trucks! We actually have less, down to 7 now. Lol. 

I did get a really cool sales call for replacing a door from it... they were gonna let us put in a number they were getting quotes lol.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Trucks, you guys make my butt hurt!!!

You make up reasons to buy new vehicles. I like newer vehicles because they're more up to date! I have a 1971 ford F100 with no power steering and 4 speed manual where 1st gear tops out at 2mph at 4000 rpm.

I also have a 2015 pu with all the bells except leather. 

I get both. No payments and driving the newest engineering. But, my customers almost never see me getting out of my vehicle. 

What do you guys do, drive up hot, park in the middle of their yard, rev up the engine and honk a few times so the customer comes out to look at your truck?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PCI said:


> Trucks, you guys make my butt hurt!!!
> 
> You make up reasons to buy new vehicles. I like newer vehicles because they're more up to date! I have a 1971 ford F100 with no power steering and 4 speed manual where 1st gear tops out at 2mph at 4000 rpm.
> 
> ...


Trot that 71 down here and I'll go sell in it too lol


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

PCI said:


> Trucks, you guys make my butt hurt!!!
> 
> You make up reasons to buy new vehicles. I like newer vehicles because they're more up to date! I have a 1971 ford F100 with no power steering and 4 speed manual where 1st gear tops out at 2mph at 4000 rpm.
> 
> ...


I'm not out to impress anyone but myself I have both clients and contractors comment on my vehicles all the time "It's a reflection on my business" as some have said. No they don't see me get out of it but they certainly see it on their property. They won't see me put plywood under it to catch the oil leak, open a door and everything fall out or a dash so cluttered the defrosters don't work.

It doesn't have to be new to look nice.

I had a long time customer that was excited to see my new van she loves it.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

It needs to represent what you do. It doesn't have to be new...but don't drive a beater up to sell a client a new home. 

Long ago, in a different life, when I was getting my A&P License....(aircraft mechanic), one of the instructors made a point of telling the students to not buy cheap tools....besides the issues with rounding over nuts and bolt heads with poorly fitting wrenches and sockets, nothing inspires confidence like a million dollar airplane and a mechanic with a Craftsman tool box and odds and ends assortment of tools with cowls on the airplane opened up.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Bearded Wonder said:


> Good advice and perspectives by all, thanks gents.
> 
> I wound up getting the new Dodge 2500 6.4 HEMI. Base model. Not sure what the deal was, but the online price was $30k. I went in and showed the sales guy my phone and said I wanted to see that truck, and he seemed surprised and said he hadn’t seen it at that price. From what I was told, was some screw up on the website, was supposed to be $36k. But they honored the $30k plus a couple add-ons that had been done (tinted windows and some gas in the tires that keeps the pressure consistent (first I’d heard of this). Out the door with spray in liner and nerf bars and 100k mile bumper to bumper warranty for $34k.
> 
> ...


I was watching Car Gurus adds and saw vast differences in pricing across the state...called on many, and they all had what was advertised ...no problem. What you bought is what I had in 2018 new, and I hated it....so I sold it, and for 44k, have the truck like you have except 4x4 and diesel...plus some options...big screen, sound deadening, and better seats. I love it.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Joasis said:


> I was watching Car Gurus adds and saw vast differences in pricing across the state...called on many, and they all had what was advertised ...no problem. What you bought is what I had in 2018 new, and I hated it....so I sold it, and for 44k, have the truck like you have except 4x4 and diesel...plus some options...big screen, sound deadening, and better seats. I love it.




Why did you hate it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I didnt like the gas engine. I pull heavy trailers, and I simply was not satisfied...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My super clean 41 and almost 23 year old trucks turn more heads and get more compliments than any new truck. 

Personally I don't give two turds what anyone drives. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

avenge said:


> I'm not out to impress anyone but myself I have both clients and contractors comment on my vehicles all the time "It's a reflection on my business" as some have said. No they don't see me get out of it but they certainly see it on their property. They won't see me put plywood under it to catch the oil leak, open a door and everything fall out or a dash so cluttered the defrosters don't work.
> 
> It doesn't have to be new to look nice.
> 
> I had a long time customer that was excited to see my new van she loves it.




Customers are generally impressed when they see my roll up door roll up with the garage door opener and see shelves of Tstaks and cabinets in the back of the van.

I don’t think they are as impressed when they see the dash full of mail, receipts, invoices, safety glasses, scraps.

I don’t let anyone see where Blacktop uses the area between the seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

not too long ago, i bought a 17 lease return with 28k miles on it for less than half the "sticker" price of a new one.

to me, foolish to buy new.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My super clean 41 and almost 23 year old trucks turn more heads and get more compliments than any new truck.
> 
> Personally I don't give two turds what anyone drives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Drive my truck for a week, it's almost annoying answering the same questions over and over.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Drive my truck for a week, it's almost annoying answering the same questions over and over.


Heck yes it is. Cant go one week without someone asking to buy one, how many miles, what's done to it, blah, blah, blah. 

One kid even begged me. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

Joasis said:


> Warren said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. I don't buy the old "If you dont drive a new truck you wont get the good work". I have proudly driven gently used vehicles my whole life. A trim carpenter I work with was talking the other day and vehicles came up.
> ...


Well put


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Since for most, you have to travel to your customer instead of the customer traveling to you the truck is overhead. Uncle Sam gives you 58 cents a mile for business miles (the line is pretty clear on what qualifies fudge or no fudge) There's out of pocket no matter how you look at it. Sales tax is killer if your state has it and so is insurance. To me the answer still isn't clear. it's not like you can put a line item in the invoice for "transportation expense"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've seen a school bus up here that had the middle body cut out and the rear part attached to the front, so it had a full blown office behind the front seat.

I think a 15-20' bed was put on the back frame. It looked interesting, but who knows how practical it is.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Is there such a thing?


I met some guys in Ft. Lauderdale that stretch trucks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tons of companies on 6 door conversions google search

http://www.customautosbytim.com/

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

